# Basic, single tile stepping stone qr code?



## voldemonet (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been searching for a single tile qr code that will look good as a skinny path for the areas in my town that don't have room for my two-tile-wide paths. All of the ones I found had grass, which I frankly don't want to bother with having to match up colors. I also don't have enough design space for a path with corner pieces, so it has to be one tile that will look good as a path. Thanks!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 7, 2014)

"Mayor Meadow's Stone Path ACNLQR"
Visit Cit?lune and look for Wendell and look for this path
How about this?
Or this.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm using this one:
http://www.sosostris.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/renga1.jpg


----------



## pumpkinpudding (Dec 8, 2014)

These are the ones I use:
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/90533267223/updated-stepping-stone-qr-codes-for-the-new


----------

